# Do you cover your tank?



## dkuster (Aug 21, 2009)

My 180 gallon in-wall tank has been stocked with ~64 1.5" mbuna of various species for about 3 weeks.

All has been well, except this morning I went into the room behind the tank and found a dried up fish on the floor 

Are mbuna known to be jumpers? Do most people cover their tanks? I might have to rig something up, as mine has an open top...


----------



## ben1988 (May 2, 2009)

I have had too many fish, known jumpers and unknowns, found on the floor dried and dead to not have lids on all my tanks. Plus it helps with evaperation and heat loss to have a lid of some kind. you can buy glass lids at most LPS or you can have the local Hardware store cut you some lexan to fit the rim for DIY lids. I have glass lids so i dont know the +/- of using lexan over glass. my only problem is lime scale build up.


----------



## Icey101 (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes they will jump, and all of my tanks are covered.

So far I have only had one jump out of a 3x4" opening in my hospital tank, but atleast my wife heard the noise of the fish and put it back in the tank.


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

None of my tanks are covered and haven't had a fish jump to this day...


----------



## gaqua (Apr 11, 2008)

I cover mine for more than just jumping - I live in California and it's so dry out here that the water evaporates ridiculously quickly. When I had my 75G tank uncovered I was putting a 5G bucket into it every 5 or so days.


----------



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

I have never covered my tanks and have never had a fish jump out. But as someone on this forum once said, "That's like saying, I've never worn a seat belt and I've never had an accident." I am now covering my tanks more to reduce water loss than anything else, an in case someone wants to go airborne he will be safe. I still need to cover my office tank as I lose 5 gallons of water every 5 days.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I've lost 2 mbuna from them jumping out of emergency tanks (plastic storage containers without lids). Even with lids on the tanks (openenings in back for HOB filters) I had a pleco get out once and a Leporinus 3-4 times(the Leporinus is a known jumper)...not mbuna but still got out though didn't die. I think covers are a good idea. Like Ben said, it helps with evaporation and heat loss too.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Mbuna are pretty notorious jumpers...I would never keep a tank with any fish without a lid personally. Helps to minimize evaporation as well, as mentioned.


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

lost a holding mom because i had no lid. Saved the fry though!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My tanks are covered and I've had lots of jumpers.


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

Never had a tank without a glass top.... too much water loss and I think they look better with them.... I also like the idea of the water not being able to have any chance of touching my lights or other electricity....


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

all of mine are always covered....fish splash when in feeding frenzy.


----------



## dkuster (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## DCEyeBiter (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah my male Eye-biter apparently took a flying leap out the tank while i was at work. When I came home he was on the floor. That tank has a lid now. lol


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Did he make it^?


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

i jsut set up a DIY 6 foot african tank, and it has no lid. i get a few splashes when i feed, but no one has come close to jumping out, "knock on wood"
eventualy i;d liek to cover most of it with glass or plexi


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I would cover it.


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

Like people said before I just went to a hardware store and had them cut me a peice of plexiglass to fit perfectly! Plus it was only like 15 dollars for two pieces.


----------



## aandfsoccr04 (Sep 2, 2009)

I cover all my tanks..


----------

